# 1978 9.8hp mercury?



## Mike Redmond (Jan 4, 2010)

Got rid of my 5hp suzuki,it needed the starting assembly and I couldnt find the parts  ...tried to delete the post I had on it cant figure out how to do it.Now back to the merc its a1978 9.8hp short shaft tiller,its at a dealership right now it's priced at $360.00 with the tank and hose included.Were or are they reliablemotors,I wouldnt want to repeat the same mistake that I did with the suzuki thanks for any info. Mike


----------



## caveman (Jan 4, 2010)

The best that you can do is save your cash and get a new motor.If that is in your price range. It is all always a long paddle back.I have had many old motors some good and some not so good.At this time i was able to get a new one a few years back and it was the best thing idid.
mike


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had good luck with used motors.If you know what to look for there are alot of good deals out there.I think the price is a little high for that motor.I don't even have that in a 1976 20 hp Merc I have.
If you get a Johnson,Evinrude,or Merc there are plenty of used parts to be had if needed.


----------



## fishin-fool (Jan 8, 2010)

#-o ive got a 9.9 mer 4 stroke and i cant get it to run


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 8, 2010)

fishin-fool said:


> #-o ive got a 9.9 mer 4 stroke and i cant get it to run



What yr is it? Does if have spark and compression?


----------



## fishin-fool (Jan 9, 2010)

its a 1996 model .plugs are tan and good compression


----------



## 427 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would look for a Johnson or Evinrude. Ive had bad experience with Mercury myself. They tend to have weak electronic systems. Just mt two cents. Brian :|


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jan 10, 2010)

Went to see the seller of that 9.8 merc yesterday he will have it in a test tank next friday or saturday so I can see and hear it running ,what should I be looking for other than watching if the water is coming out in a regular stream.I can have it for $250. without the tank and hose???Why would a merc tank and hose cost $110. does anyone know why they are so expensive?how are they any different than a johnnyrudes tank,is there anything special about them? I have another question also,how much does that motor weigh its a short(15in.)leg, no electric start,just a plain jane tiller model.Thanks for any info,,Mike


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 11, 2010)

Do a compression check on the motor. You would want them over 100psi in each cylinder and within 10% of each other.
A new tank and hose at walmart will run you $25.00.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jan 14, 2010)

Picked up the motor today,runs great; and for the record it weighs 66lbs, about 10lbs less than my old 9.9 evinrude, lets hope it starts just as good in the spring....the seller did not put year of motor on sales slip...told me it was a 78 I've been looking at sites for outboard motor years it only confuses me the serial number is 7094266 I beleive this motor was built or assembled in Canada could someone help me with the year?Thanks Mike


----------



## Rodnocker (Jan 15, 2010)

By the chart I found at https://www.maxrules.com/Merc_model_files/7p5-9p9.html I would say you have a 1977 outboard


----------



## caveman (Jan 15, 2010)

if you look at the last post link in 9.8hp if i am looking at it right it is a 1985.If it is not there then look at oldmercs.com


----------



## caveman (Jan 15, 2010)

my bad 77 or 78 iam going to look back at oldmercs. for more info.
ok just looked and on there it is newer than 77 what model #. they stop at 79 model #starts at 55 for model 110 9.8 hp . Just hope this helps


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jan 15, 2010)

I went back to the dealership today and clarified the year of this motor,its a 77 acording to the mecanics books.This is my first merc,I curently have a 2008 yamaha great motor by the way,also have a9.9 evinrude its either a 79 or an 81 used to have two of those, sold one cant remember wich one I kept wouldnt matter anyway they both ran pretty good ,only issue I had with them is that they were heavy thats the reason for the yam; them two engines are in eastern Canada.I curently live in western Can.but I go fishing every year in Quebec thats were my first two motors are,the reason I bought this merc is to try out another boat that I've built.This is the main reason I didnt want to put to much $$ in it.Now back to that merc theres a little knob at the end of the tiller that you can tighten or back off, cant think or figure out whats the use of it.Would shure like to know before I do something wrong with this item. Mike


----------



## 427 (Jan 16, 2010)

Not 100% sure. The knob you,re talkin about is a throttle tensioner. I think its used to make the grip harder to turn so you can use the motor for trolling and not have to hold it all the time. Hope this info helps out. Good luck with you,re new motor,Brian.


----------

